# Sony ECM-150 microphone



## LarryMcI (Mar 26, 2011)

My Sony SEQ-555ES equalizer/RTA uses the Sony ECM-150 microphone for calibration. Has anyone tried this with REW? Is there a calibration file available? Thanks, Larry


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe there is a calibration file for that microphone. :scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you can dig up a frequency response graph somewhere for the mic, it’s easy enough to create your own calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aeveleigh (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Sony ECM-150 but the manual and the old battery(s) have been lost. If I remember correctly it actually takes two batteries one on top of the other. I cannot find a manual on-line, so I was wondering if anyone can tell me the exact battery type it uses and if it is in fact two batteries as I seem to remember.

Thanks for your help,
Alex


----------



## LarryMcI (Mar 26, 2011)

The Sony ECM-150 microphone used a PX625 Mercury-cell battery (which, of course, is no longer made) but there are non-mercury replacements. Search Amazon for a "WEIN Cell PX675 Replacement Battery"


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If you plan on using it a fair amount, you could always pay to get it calibrated (through Cross Spectrum Labs for example).

I almost did that for the Audyssey AGM-1 mic that comes with the installer kit.


----------

